# oakley crowbar vs electric eg2



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The eg2 out of the two you got. You might also want to consider the Oakley Splice. Similar crowbar design except the Splice doesn't have plastic protruding from the nose piece.

Smith I/O is also a very, very good goggle.


----------

